# Masking for HVLP



## Tmrrptr

I like HVLP for smaller projects. Slower, but almost no overspray.
Minimal masking.
r


----------



## Rich

this before looks pretty good to me
we're they changing the color or something?..and is that vinyl?


----------



## Tmrrptr

Hi Rich,
They are metal doors w factory paint... we used SW dtm on 'em.
r


----------



## FoilEffects

*I love spraying with HVLP*

I only use an HVLP, since I do not do production painting such as new construction painting I use a HVLP for all my finish work and my clearcoats. I have used many HVLPs both air compressed and turbine driven but I have to say that my favorite is this one which is a air assisted HVLP










This machine has a built in air compressor for pressurizing the tank, the turbine takes the paint to the gun. I used to own a SprayTech CS10,000 which cost me $2500 and did not even come close to the preformance of this unit. 
Personally I do furniture and kitchen cabinets and this things makes very short work of it and honestly this is very easy to clean as I open the paint pot and drop in the gallon of paint and run the suction stem right into the paint can.
Doing garage doors like shown in the original post may take less than 1/2 gallon 2 coats and would give you 100% better finish which is easier to controll and much much less overspray then a airless.


----------



## bikerboy

I cannot read the name on the machine. Who makes that? And if you don't mind, what does that rig cost?


----------



## FoilEffects

That is the American Turbine AT3550 retail cost is $1630 which is a great deal!

If you want you can call me at 863-651-6822 and I can tell you more about it.


----------



## Tmrrptr

Hey Rob, you're right on the money....

That's about what it took. Less than 1/2 gallon.

I use a Capspray 9100 which is a 4 stage turbine.
Think I did these doors with the cupgun, but frequently I use the 2qt remote and compressor or 2 1/2gal pressure pot.

Both my remote and pressure pot are chinese imports.
Actually, so are my air compressors.

After 15 years my Emglo rusted the tank and I wasn't prepared to buy another good compressor... I get at least 2yrs service out of an $89 chinese twin tank compressor. Hard to beat.

Usually something stoopid breaks, like the plastic switch. And I don't like quality of the regulators and screw thread adjustments on the cheap guns.

Have you tried the dual orifice fine finish tips for airless?


----------



## FoilEffects

Yeah I like cheaper spray equipment also for certain things like primer but I dont do finishes with cheap sprayers as my customers expect the finest finishes and they pay for them. My normal jobs are 2500-20,000 sf ft homes. I like the jobs that are smaller areas like dining rooms as I get top dollar and when I do a ton of sf people expect a discount. I have a full time painter that works for me and IMO he is the very very best as I never have to tell him to re-do anything and he knows exactly what to and he speaks both english and spanish perfectly. What makes that nice is I never have to do anything except the finish and that works for me.
I will take the camera to work with me today and see if I can show you some of the carpentry in this house as each window, door frame and so on has furniture like millwork. We have gone so far through 40 tubes of caulk


----------



## Tmrrptr

Whoa!

40 tubes of caulking!

If that's NOT a real good sized place it sounds like the proverbial...............


"Little bit of caulk, little bit of paint, makes a carpenter what he ain't."


----------



## FoilEffects

This house is just that big and everything is trim, moldings, case, base, chair rail, wainscot and much much more and keep in mind that the basic crown in this house is 11" and around the trayed ceilings are 24" step crown.


----------



## Tmrrptr

Just went and looked at your site...

Man! You got some neat stuff!

I met a nice fellow a few years back... a plain ole housepainter guy...
Got a referral through a client and now ALL he does is maintenance work on the gold leaf gilding at Hearst Castle in San Simeon CA.

What a gig!


----------



## Joewho

FoilEffects said:


> Yeah I like cheaper spray equipment also for certain things like primer but I dont do finishes with cheap sprayers as my customers expect the finest finishes and they pay for them. My normal jobs are 2500-20,000 sf ft homes. I like the jobs that are smaller areas like dining rooms as I get top dollar and when I do a ton of sf people expect a discount. I have a full time painter that works for me and IMO he is the very very best as I never have to tell him to re-do anything and he knows exactly what to and he speaks both english and spanish perfectly. What makes that nice is I never have to do anything except the finish and that works for me.
> I will take the camera to work with me today and see if I can show you some of the carpentry in this house as each window, door frame and so on has furniture like millwork. We have gone so far through 40 tubes of caulk


I've used the turbine a couple of times. I can't stand the noise, and yes, I do have the ptsd. How noisy is your rig?

I have a question. I know this guy, not a painter, but he swears up and down that his little, cheap (79.00) aircompressor on a cup gun works just fine. I would imagine that it would depend on the tip? Can you give me some insight on that? I don't have an answer for him.

BTW, you're my hero. It's totally my goal to just go in and paint, or at least go in after all the drops are down, tools, materials, ladders etc. are in place. It would be a dream if I never had to sand anything again in my life.


----------



## perfecto

how long did it take to mask that?


----------



## Tmrrptr

If I can recall correctly, it was a 4hr job for 2 workers.

Mask the inside +drop doors. set up turbine hose + cords, while helper finishes outer masking, blast it, strip all masking + re-install inserts.

abt 2 to mask, 1 to spray, 1 to clean up they bought SW dtm.
I bought paper + tape...$300 good guy price.


----------



## jroach

Hi Guys That 2 1/2 Gl System Looks Great At That Prce I Hope It Last Forever. I Love My Capspray Hvlp And Yes The Cup Is A Pain.some Months Ago I Had This Big Lac. Paint Cabinet Job, But I Was Not Willing At That Time To Put Money Out On Equipment That I Knew My Employees Would Not Take Care Of.so For A Whole $49.99 For The 2 1/2 Gl Pot Maybe $6.00 In Fittens,and About $40.00 For A New Paint Hose I,m All Set Up Ad My System Works Great Been Running Good For About 6 Months Now, And I Got My Air Compressor At Some Yard Sale For $40.00 And Everyone Was Telling Me It Wasn't Going To Work my pressure pot


----------



## spayer48

Tmrrptr said:


> Hey Rob, you're right on the money....
> 
> That's about what it took. Less than 1/2 gallon.
> 
> I use a Capspray 9100 which is a 4 stage turbine.
> Think I did these doors with the cupgun, but frequently I use the 2qt remote and compressor or 2 1/2gal pressure pot.
> 
> Both my remote and pressure pot are chinese imports.
> Actually, so are my air compressors.
> 
> After 15 years my Emglo rusted the tank and I wasn't prepared to buy another good compressor... I get at least 2yrs service out of an $89 chinese twin tank compressor. Hard to beat.
> 
> Usually something stoopid breaks, like the plastic switch. And I don't like quality of the regulators and screw thread adjustments on the cheap guns.
> 
> Have you tried the dual orifice fine finish tips for airless?


hey tmrrptr,
I have a capspray 9100. just got it but no gun. was hoping to use it for interior finish trim. Semi-gloss latex and / or poly on the staircase.
Can't seem to find anyone who can give me some advise on which gun to buy. Not looking to spend 3bills for it though.
is latex too thick for my 4stage turbine.
thx.
mark


----------



## ewingpainting.net

OK, just one question whats up with all the red rosin paper. I paint garage doors all the time. I just use drop clothes since I don't spray the last panel on the ground. I roll the door up as I spray so I can get the tops and bottoms of each panel. :turned:


----------

